# niteshift's custom built 66 gallon reef



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well this actually started last week, when i decided to turn my 55 into a reef tank and i saw this






. And thought to myself, I do have that bottom panel that survived last months disaster, it measures 48in by 16in, and i could use it as a drilled replacement for the bottom panel. which would make the tank measure 48"x 16" X 20", roughly 66 gallons after i replace the side panels.And install some cross bracing. But first things first that nasty black trim has to come off.






Top piece off






. Both came off in one piece, damaged but in one piece and believe it or don't but the bottom piece was easier to remove than the top


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well not much to tell, nothing done other than livestock planning and aquascape day dreaming. Had some family issues back east. Got hack last night. So. Barring any major catastrophe, i can drill and reassemble this coming weekend. I do however have one question, actually both my father and roommate have a good question. Am i sure that the glass from the 55 will hold up to the pressure of 66 gallons. I said i was certain that with some bracing the glass would withstand the pressure. I also let them know I would ask the experts. So will tempered 6 mm with bracing withstand the pressure of 66 gallons.


----------

